# Happy Confederate Memorial Day!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

For all our Southern members, Happy Confederate Memorial Day!






​​
Most Confederate States still celebrate the Confederate Memorial Day started by the Ladies Memorial Association of Columbus, Georgia and they choose April 26th to honor the Confederates that died during the Civil War, the date for the holiday was selected by Mrs. Elizabeth Rutherford Ellis. She chose April 26, the first anniversary of Confederate General Johnston's final surrender to General Sherman at Bennett Place, NC. For many in the South, that marked the official end of the Civil War. Other States have a different day chosen to honor, North and South Carolina celebrate on May 10th, the death of Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson in 1863 and the capture of Confederate president Jefferson Davis in 1865. Other States choose June 3rd, Jefferson Davis's birthday.

In 1868, General John A. Logan, of the North, launched the Memorial Day holiday that is currently observed in the entire United States. According to General Logan's wife, he emulated the practices of Confederate Memorial Day. She wrote that Logan said "it was not too late for the Union men of the nation to follow the example of the people of the South in perpetuating the memory of their friends who had died for the cause they thought just and right."

Thank you Southern States for our current Memorial Day.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Many thanks for the History lesson- Nice collection of items-Looks Good!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

jswift said:


> Many thanks for the History lesson- Nice collection of items-Looks Good!


Thanks, not to mislead, that's just a picture I found, not my collection although I wish it was.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And a happy Cinco de Mayo


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"I don't care who you are, that's funny right there"............LMAO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i may live in a northern state

but have always been a rebel at heart

HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY TO ALL MY CONFEDERATE BROTHERS


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up, thanks for sharing.

May the Mayo Gods always be with you YD!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the history lesson 220, I'll get it filed in my memory bank as soon as I quit laughing about Don's post.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know Ruger, had me spittin coffee all over..................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought your screen needed cleaning !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you been peekin again..............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you mean again ? That implies I stopped at some point.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:smiley-eatin-popcorn:

awprint:


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

Also called Decoration Day.


----------

